#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Duvida conectar Mikrotik em OLT fiberhome an5516-01

## cometa

Boa noite,
Estou com uma OLT fiberhome an5516-01 ela veio com 2 UPLINK HU1A - 4 portas 1 giga Ethernet + 1 porta 10/40 giga Ethernet.




A minha duvida é qual switch posso usar tipo (tp-link, etc), ou módulo gbic mikrotik que será compatível ? 
No caso um switch seria mais interessante até pelo fato do meu mikrotik hoje ser x86.

Agradeço a todos a atenção.

----------


## cometa

> Qualquer switch que tenha SFP e faça VLAN. Até os TPLINK gerenciável baratos resolvem.


Muito obrigado .

----------


## darioadaro

Bom dia Amigo, qual seria o Gbic que devo colocar na RB Mikrotik para fazer uplink na Fiberhome?

----------


## Bruno

> Bom dia Amigo, qual seria o Gbic que devo colocar na RB Mikrotik para fazer uplink na Fiberhome?


compatível com o da outra ponta se tu usou um duplex de 1330nm usa outro de 1330nm
geralmente vem 2 na olt eu uso um na olt e outro no mikrotik

----------

